# 

## szynna

Witam serdecznie,

Jak w temacie, zastanawiam się jak długo schnie beton w poszczególnych etapach budowy:

1) Najpierw chody beton 10 cm(szerokość 70 cm) lany do wykopu- po jakim czasie mogę ustawiać deski na nim szalunkowe, po jakim czasie mogę po nim chodzić, po jakim czasie mogę rozkładać zbrojenie, po jakim czasie mogę lać na nim ławy fundamentowe - 40 cm(szerokość 60 cm)

2) Po jakim czasie mogę rozdeskować ławy fundamentowe, po jakim czasie mogę ustawiać na nim pustaki szalunkowe i po jakim czasie mogę je wylewać betonem z pompy.

3) Jak długo muszę czekać aż wyschnie beton w pustakach szalunkowych, aby móc zasypywać go piaskiem i zagęszczać.

4) Jak długo schnie beton lany na piasek jako podłoga na gruncie, czyli po jakim okresie mogę po nim chodzić i kiedy mogę murować ściany.

5) Po jakim okresie mogę ściągnąć deskowanie z słupów z ścianach i wolnostojących pod strop?

6) Po jakim okresie od wylania słupów mogę układać deskowanie pod strop monolityczny i kiedy mogę go wylewać no i z kolei ile on schnie, kkiedy mogę murować ściany na piętrze


Wiem, że trochę tych pytań jest, ale z góry dzięki :smile:

----------


## Balto

To w jakim czasie wyschnie beton zależy od:
- tego jaki był wilgotny
- jak wilgotne jest otoczenie
- jak był pielęgnowany
A tak naprawdę to nic nie daje, bo najważniejsze jest to jakiej klasy jest beton i na bazie jakiego cementu został zrobiony

----------


## szynna

No ok, ale nie można przyjąć mniej więcej ile czasu na poszczególne etapy potrzeba?

----------


## vega1

ale co masz na myśli pisząc "schnie" ? Bo mam wrażenie że chodzi Ci o "wiąże" ?

----------


## מרכבה

Zależy w dużej mierze od cementu, jak szybko początkowa wytrzymałość przyrasta.
Wuj google może powiedzieć co i jak.

----------


## Piotr Kniaziuk

Generalnie na budowach to jest tak:
1-2) 1-3 dni
3) 1-7 dni
4-5) 1-3 dni
6)  7-14 dni

----------


## Balto

P.K.: jak masz cement klasy 52,5 IR bez dodatków albo porządne 42,5 - to stwardniały jest po 24 godzinach, a po 7 dniach ma i 80-85% wytrzymałości podawanej jako finalna po 28 dniach...

----------


## vega1

używał ktoś z kolegów cement glinowy?

----------


## Balto

A do czego chcesz go zastosować? Kominki piece?

----------


## vega1

nie, pytam z ciekawości. Ten cement po 24 godzinach uzyskuje moc pozwalającą na rozszalowanie np. stropów. Polecany na zimowe betonowania w niskich temp. z racji bardzo wysokiej temperatury wiązania.

----------


## Piotr Kniaziuk

Cement portlandzki CEMI 42,5R jest wystarczająco szybki jak na nasze warunki zimowe.




> Ten cement po 24 godzinach uzyskuje moc pozwalającą na rozszalowanie np. stropów.


Pomimo wszelakich zapewnień producentów nie podjąbym się zadania rozszalowywania stropu po 1 dniu.
Jest jeszcze taki termin jak pełzanie betonu i ma na to wpływ wiek w chwili obciążenia.

----------


## Balto

vega: baju baju będziesz w raju a muszka gadała będzie wiosna...
To, że ma wysokie ciepło hydratacji, podobnie jak wszystkie bez wyjątku cementy typu R, a w szczególności tzw. jedynki (-> I, czyli czyste) nie oznacza, że można rozszalować strop po 24h. Poza tym im niższa temperatura tym wolniej przebiega wiązanie, bo więcej ciepła jest "tracone" na sprawienie by woda nie zamarzła.
Owszem, znam przypadek kiedy ekipa murowała ogrodzenie w warunkach: rano ok -5C, w dzień słoneczko i w cieniu ze 2 C, w słoneczku z 7-8C, po drugiej - trzeciej znów mróz i to takie 4-5C, a zaprawa (3,5 piasek / 1cement + deczko wapna) twardniała na tyle, że można było czyścić fugi, ale nie oznacza to, że beton sam się utrzyma i można na nim budować.
Cementy glinowe mają poza tym zwykle markę od 40 wzwyż (w Górce jest chyba i 70 tka...) i porównywanie ich z innymi zwykle nie ma sensu, albo ma w wyjątkowych wypadkach

----------


## vega1

toteż byłem ciekaw jak to się do rzeczywistości i czy ktoś stosował. Teoria to teoria, co nie znaczy że to co pisze producent jest nieprawdą.

----------


## miódmalina

zależy od cementu!

----------


## Balto

vega: zasadniczo gorszej jakości są cementy workowane, lepszej - te wychodzące luzem. To taka ciekawa informacja ze środowiska... Worków nikt nie sprawdzi na zawartość "dodatków" i przyrostów, luz - już tak...

----------


## andrzej-jarosz

Na pierwsze dwa etapy dla bezpieczeństwa dobrze przyjąć ok 2 dni.
Oczywiście istotne są parametry zastosowanego cementu.

----------


## Balto

andrzej.jarosz: a to zależy jakie są warunki, wilgotny czy nie itd. Badania podają bodajże po 3, 7 i 28 dniach. Nie pamiętam czy po 1 też. W każdym razie inaczej pielęgnuje się betony na bazie Cem I a inaczej na bazie Cem II...

----------


## barcelona1972

2 dni wystarczą

----------


## Balto

barcelona: taż tłukę - zależy co jest zrobione i jaka ma mieć wytrzymałość by stało a nie padło... ja jak robię elementy betonowe to je rozformowuje i po nastu godzinach - maja wystarczającą wytrzymałość, ale tam idzie Cem I 42,5 R... przy dwójce może być mało...

----------


## ADMINON

Beton powinien być pielęgnowany przez 14 dni po zabetonowaniu, aby jego właściwości były najlepsze.

----------


## Balto

Adminon: beton powinien być pielęgnowany nie przez 14 dni, ale do 28 dnia - bo tego dnia powinien osiągnąć formalną wytrzymałość. To co będzie potem czyli o ile zwiększy się jego wytrzymałość zależy od środowiska w którym będzie się znajdował. Historia zna przypadki, że po ok 20 - 30 latach wytrzymałość potrafiła skoczyć ok trzykrotnie od początkowej wartości...

----------


## coulignon

> nie, pytam z ciekawości. Ten cement po 24 godzinach uzyskuje moc pozwalającą na rozszalowanie np. stropów. Polecany na zimowe betonowania w niskich temp. z racji bardzo wysokiej temperatury wiązania.


Trochę  stary temat ale może komuś się przyda: Ja używam cementu glinowego przy produkcji posadzek samopoziomujących. Jest tam tez drugi cement (portlandzki) + kilka innych dodatków. One też są bardzo ważne dla kształtowania się  wytrzymałości i skurczu. 
Wytrzymałości na ściskanie  wyglądają tak:

3 godziny - mozna po nim chodzić

1 doba - 19 MPa
3 doby - 27 MPa
28 dni 32 MPa.

----------


## מרכבה

W/C to świętość ... przekroczenie wartości 0,5 grozi chłostą.
Cement jak cement, na skurcz będzie miało wpływ ciepło hydratacji 
nie może być większe niż 270 kJ/kg

----------


## coulignon

0,51. Bij, smagaj, chłostaj....

----------


## Balto

To jakie jest w/c zależy od konkretnego rodzaju cementu, a dokładnie jego wodożądności, oraz tego czy i jak bardzo zaawansowana chemia jest użyta i czemu ma ona służyć.
Jeśli ma być samopoziom to ilość wody musi być większa, nawet jeśli używa się upłynniaczy / plastyfikatorów.
c: przy okazji - fajna podłoga ognioodporna  :wink:  Ciekawe jaki ten glinowy - czyżby to był Górkal 40 lub cement podobnej klasy? A drugi jakbym miał stawiać to pewnie "jedynka" 42,5...

----------


## מרכבה

Zależy od frakcji, wilgotności kruszywa i jego wodorządności, rozdrobnienia cementu, dodatków 
typu popioły lotne, rodzaju cementu , pył krzemianowy itp
Zwykły zwyczajnisty beton powinien 
0,51. Bij, smagaj, chłostaj.... proszę  :wink: 

Wystarczy sięgnąć do literatury i zobaczyć jak pierońsko rośnie naprężenie skurczowe od za dużej ilości wody.
Woda w nadmiarze ponad 0,5 to błąd .. 0,51 to jeszcze zjemy  :smile:

----------


## coulignon

Niby tak ale samopoziom to szczególny rodzaj zaprawy który ma płynąć i sam się wygładzać. 0,51 w tym przypadku to dośc przyzwoity wynik. Co do skurczów - są sposoby żeby je eliminować. U mnie są zerowe w pierwszych 20 dniach do 0,003% w 28 dniu. 

W betonach towarowych z kompensacją skurczów byłoby z tym gorzej choć tam W/C można spokojnie uzyskać poniżej 0,5.

----------


## Balto

Tylko zwykły zwyczajnisty beton sam z siebie się nie rozpłynie po podłodze... A chemii i innych wynalazków jest cała masa, a co jeden to lepszy.
Bo betony towarowe to betony towarowe, tam w wielu wypadkach inny parametr jest istony - czyli. np.opóźnienie czasu wiązania (dowóz gruchy) plus to co akurat klient chce (np. żeby po ruszeniu proces wiązania ruszył szybko. Poza tym samemu przygotowując beton masz znacznie większe pole manewru - tym bardziej, że część chemii ma wyraźnie zaznaczone: nie mieszać zbyt długi...
A podług mimo, że nie widziałem - gratuluję!

----------


## coulignon

żaden wyczyn - siedzisz pół rok, robisz 126 próbek w lab, reperujesz podłogi w garażach blizszych i dalszych znajomych (nieodpłatnie w ramach testów) .
Szast prast i zrobione :wink:

----------


## Balto

Wiem, ja właśnie jestem na etapie opracowywania swoich własnych receptur zapraw do murowania cegły (takich jak dawniej bywało), zabawy z mieszanką typu - gips cement. fajne rzeczy mogą wyjść. Marzy mi się by na tej drugiej mieć nasiąkliwość mniej jak 2%...

----------


## מרכבה

Sięgnij do literatury, szkoda czasu,  może mąkę ryżową, albo jajka dodasz to będzie stare/nowe .
Akurat różne mieszanki betonowe, są opisane dość dobrze... 
Kolega robił do inż, gipsy po 40MPa  :jaw drop:   tyle wody aby gips związał W/G ...  :smile:

----------


## Balto

מרכבה - etap literatura już dawno za mną, teraz opracowuję na bazie prób i innych takich jak sobie radzą dwa składniki które pełnią najważniejszą rolę. Uzupełniają się, lecz jeden spełnia dwie funkcje więc muszę się dogadać z granicami... na razie idzie nieźle.
Wytrzymałość na gipsie nie problem - ja chciałbym zejść z nasiąkliwością. Pomysła jest tylko na chemię czekam... na razie bez "wielkiej" chemii zjechałem do 10%

----------


## coulignon

polimery powinny pomóc. Lub/i inne związki na bazie stearynianu wapnia np Canastol. Znasz firmę Evimex? Zadzwoń, pogadaj a zostaniesz oświecony...

----------


## Balto

c: już dzwoniłem kilka razy i zostałem oświecony  :smile:  Zupełnie z boku: korzystam z ich produktów. Przez znajomą firmę (robię tam za technologa) dostanę kilka fajnych rzeczy. Jedne polimery sprawdzam - ale mają dla mnie wadę, są w płynie. Ja chcę w proszku. Inny znajomy też ma coś ciekawego od nich dostać. Świat jest bardzo malutki...

----------


## marcin_74a

wiarze  w 24 godziny a schnie 30 dni

----------


## vega1

raczej wiąże 30 dni a schnie rok...

----------


## Balto

vega: jeśli beton jest zabezpieczony w 100 procentach przed wilgocią, a takiego chyba nie ma. Beton niskonasiąkliwy ma granicę bodajże 2%, gadałem z kimś kto zszedł do 0,20 coś procenta. Oznacza to, że i tak coś tam wchłonie wody / wilgoci a to zaś, że tak naprawdę wiąże dopóki stoi fundament - czyli całe życiu betonu...

----------


## vega1

jeśli dobrze pamiętam ze szkoły, to beton wiąże około 30 dni (najczęściej podaje się 28 dni - ale różnie z tym bywa). Po tym czasie, czynne procesy wiązania ustają. Być może, nowe technologie, nowa chemia i nowe cementy mogą ten czas skracać lub wydłużać.

Natomiast beton pracuje całe życie - tak jak piszesz. Zaczynają występować procesy reologiczne w betonie. I z tego co pamiętam to jest to: pełzanie i  relaksacja. Jednak z wiązaniem to już nie nic wspólnego.

----------


## מרכבה

> zszedł do 0,20


 a nie W/C? 


> pełzanie i relaksacja. Jednak z wiązaniem to już nie nic wspólnego.


 relatywnie nikły proces 
lepiej żeby pełz niż aby się kurczył .. łatwo można wyszukać dane o tym co robi za dużo wody w zaczynie, nie mylić z pielęgnacją betonu...

 tu akurat trafiło się coś innego ale warto zapodać .. też W/C ma znaczenie ..



http://old.polskicement.nazwa.pl/?s=3/10/&showPage=13 ciekawy poradnik .. 

http://www.budet.pl/porady

----------


## Balto

מרכבה  - i tak i nie badajac beton na jakiejś zaporze amerykańscy uczeni wyliczyli że z początkowych wytrzymałości klasy B-40 doszedł do coś koło B120... (klasy po staremu podaję, wiem...). To jedno. Wtóre jeszcze pól wieku temu normą nie było 28 dni, a i wytrzymałość i po roku lub dwóch podawali. 
W kwestii nasiąkliwości - dobrze uslyszaleś - Beton o nasiąkliwości circa 0,20 coś tam, oczywiście mierzonej jak zwiąże etc. Ja na gipsie (gips z niewieljkim dodatkiem) osiągnąłem aktualnie ok 1,4 %...  Brakuje mi jednej rzeczy do szczęścia i walczę dalej...
W kwestii jednej z marek cementu nie wierz w to co pisze producent... bo pisze bzdury...

----------


## Adaxis

> ...beton powinien być pielęgnowany nie przez 14 dni, ale do 28 dnia - bo tego dnia powinien osiągnąć formalną wytrzymałośći...


 Witam, wszędzie tylko pielęgnacja, pielęgnacja, ale na czym to polega?  :smile:   Jakiej pielęgnacji wymaga beton B20 W8 przy temperaturach >20'C?

----------


## Michał94

W warunkach powyżej 20 stopni powinien być polewany wodą najlepiej rankiem i wieczorem oraz powinien być przykryty folią która będzie zapobiegać szybkiemu odparowaniu wody. Książkowo beton powinien dojrzewać w wilgotności 98%, w laboratorium próbki do badań wytrzymałości na ściskanie trzyma się w wannach z wodą a po 28 dniach wykonuje się badanie wytrzymałości na ściskanie. Oczywiście z tym polewaniem wody bez przesady (chodzi mi o gwałtowne polewanie wodą) żeby nie wypłukać cementu z betonu. Ogólnie to jakie beton będzie posiadał wytrzymałości po jakim okresie zależy od wielu czynników między innymi od klasy cementu, dodatków i domieszek.

----------


## Adaxis

*Michał94* -czyli to, że jest to W8 nie ma znaczenia, tylko polewać?  OK.

----------


## MiśYogi

Przykrywać folią, przede wszystkim. Szczególnie ważne, gdy tego betonu jest mała warstwa, te 20 cm grubości, jak choćby płyta.

----------


## Adaxis

W tym wypadku chodzi o ściany fundamentowe 1x0.25m z B20 W8. Czyli polewanie w takie upały pomoże, a przynajmniej na pewno nie zaszkodzi  :smile: 
Następne pytanie dot. dalszych prac zerówki, gdyż dzisiaj po 2 dniach rozbieramy szalunki ścian fundamentowych:
1. czy w 3-cim dniu po wylaniu można już malować te ściany dysperbentem?
2. czy zagęszczanie małą zagęszczarką jest bezpieczne dla fundamentów już w 3-4 dniu po ich wylaniu?

----------


## jajmar

> W tym wypadku chodzi o ściany fundamentowe 1x0.25m z B20 W8. Czyli polewanie w takie upały pomoże, a przynajmniej na pewno nie zaszkodzi 
> Następne pytanie dot. dalszych prac zerówki, gdyż dzisiaj po 2 dniach rozbieramy szalunki ścian fundamentowych:
> 1. czy w 3-cim dniu po wylaniu można już malować te ściany dysperbentem?
> 2. czy zagęszczanie małą zagęszczarką jest bezpieczne dla fundamentów już w 3-4 dniu po ich wylaniu?


ad1. nie

ad2. nie

----------


## wg39070

> ad1. nie
> 
> ad2. nie


Dysperbit to syf jakich mało, wszelkie masy bitumiczne także. Drugi raz bym tego g...na nie stosował. Co do zagęszczania to poczekaj ok 2 tygodnie, żebyś nie rozsadził ścian. Folię kubełkową też bym wywalił, gdyby dom nie był już obsypany pospółką. Ale człowiek uczy się na błędach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adaxis

*wg39070* dzięki! A co proponujesz zamiast Dysperbitu?
Ławy mają 8 dni, a ściany fundamentowe 3 dni -jak to zrobić, żeby pogodzić to wszystko i ulewny nie zalały mi tego środka, bo obawiam się, że jak zwolnię fachowców, to tak szybko do mnie nie wrócą...  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> *wg39070* dzięki! A co proponujesz zamiast Dysperbitu?
> Ławy mają 8 dni, a ściany fundamentowe 3 dni -jak to zrobić, żeby pogodzić to wszystko i ulewny nie zalały mi tego środka, bo obawiam się, że jak zwolnię fachowców, to tak szybko do mnie nie wrócą...


Zamiast dysperbitu - NIC. I tak ocieplisz ścianę fundamentową styropianem. Ja pomalowałem od środka i teraz z perspektywy czasu nie wiem po co. A deszczem się nie przejmuj, najwyżej zagęści Ci podsypkę między ścianami.  Spojrzałem przed chwilą na zdjęcia z budowy i napiszę jak było u mnie: ściany fundamentowe wymurowane 29 maja a 3 czerwca nasypałem pospółki i jeździłem zagęszczarką. Tak, że z tymi dwoma tygodniami przesadziłem. Przepraszam. Zagęszczarka ważyła 120 kg. Jeździłem nią długo i namiętnie z tym, że pół suchej pospółki nie da się dobrze zagęścić. Jak popada to nawet lepiej. Tylko nie lej celowo do środka wody jak to robią co niektórzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adaxis

Witam ponownie, czy po 2 tyg. od zalania płyty stropowej można zacząć murować poddasze użytkowe? Oczywiście bez ściągania szalunków.
Czy budujecie ściany działowe poddasza po zrobieniu dachu, czy przed?

----------


## wg39070

> Witam ponownie, czy po 2 tyg. od zalania płyty stropowej można zacząć murować poddasze użytkowe? Oczywiście bez ściągania szalunków.
> Czy budujecie ściany działowe poddasza po zrobieniu dachu, czy przed?


Spokojnie możesz zaczynać, ja po zalanie stropu zacząłem murować ściany wokół po kilku dniach (oczywiście na szalunku). Ściany działowe robiłem po wykonaniu więźby, lepiej wtedy dojść z wysokością i kształtem ścianek do dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Antymateria

U mnie 
2015.11.27 był wylany strop (Teriva)
2015.12.02 układaliśmy już palety z pustakami na nim. 
2015.12.04 powstawały już ścianki kolankowe. Strop był podparty oczywiście stemplami. Bałem się czy tak można, ale nie było żadnych problemów. 
2015.12.08 murarze rozpoczęli stawianie ścianek działowych. 

Ściany działowe nie są elementem konstrukcyjnym dachu więc ich postawienie przed dachem nie jest wymagane. Czasami wygodniej je postawić później i tylko od ekipy zależy kiedy im to pasuje zrobić. Cieśla też pewnie będzie wolał pracować na poddaszu gdzie ma więcej miejsca i nie przeszkadzają mu ścianki.

----------


## Adaxis

Dzięki Panowie! Najbardziej obawiam się stawiania palet, co do ścian działowych to mam 2 różne ekipy (murarze i cieśle), więc może wymurować je ale bez 1-2 pustaków, żeby dachowcom było łatwiej -czy można tak, co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## wg39070

> Dzięki Panowie! Najbardziej obawiam się stawiania palet, co do ścian działowych to mam 2 różne ekipy (murarze i cieśle), więc może wymurować je ale bez 1-2 pustaków, żeby dachowcom było łatwiej -czy można tak, co o tym sądzicie?


Nie stawiaj pełnych palet, rozłóż ciężar w kilku miejscach, najlepiej blisko ścian nośnych. Tak na wszelki wypadek. Porotherm 11,5 na ścianki działowe wniosłem na strop przed robieniem więźby. Nikomu to nie przeszkadzało.

----------


## Adaxis

OK, a jak z wieńcem i słupkami ścian kolankowych i szczytowych -też polewać?

----------


## fotohobby

Tak

----------


## Adaxis

fotohobby -dzięki! Wystarczy polewać przez 5 pierwszych dni wieczorem, czy dłużej, bo na deszcz jakoś się nie zanosi?

----------


## Balto

Taaaa. a potem "panie mi postrzelało" a inny - a mi nie... A pytanie zasadnicze: a jaki cement był użyty by zrobić beton pozostaje bez odpowiedzi... Ale można długo i bezskutecznie

----------


## wg39070

> fotohobby -dzięki! Wystarczy polewać przez 5 pierwszych dni wieczorem, czy dłużej, bo na deszcz jakoś się nie zanosi?


Polewałem strop przez 2 tygodnie (po 2-3 razy dziennie), nie przykrywałem folią, wylewany we wrześniu zeszłego roku, klasa betonu B-30. Strop twardy jak skała.

----------


## Adaxis

Strop (B20)  był zraszany b. często (5x/d) i mimo wysokich temperatur nie popękał!  Obecnie dojrzewają wieńce (też B20) i o nie pytałem.

----------


## Balto

A na jakim cemencie to było robione?

----------


## Adaxis

Balto -czy oprócz tego, że B20 powinienem coś więcej podać?  Kto zna procedury betoniarni?

----------


## Balto

Tak... bo B20 to klasa wytrzymałości betonu. Inaczej zachowuje się beton i inaczej się go pielęgnuje jeśli zrobi się go na bazie cementu typu I R z dodatkiem mikrokrzemionki a inaczej jeśli zrobi się go na tzw. BV-ce czyli cemencie typu CEM II B V (popiołowym z ilością popiołu od 21 do 35%). Podawanie, że jest to B 20, to mówi mi tylko tyle, jakby podać że w samochodzie zainstalowano silnik o mocy 100 koni mechanicznych nie pisząc o paliwie, pojemności, maniu lub niemaniu turbo, i tak dalej...

----------

